

Show HN: iOS game teaching kids about Personal Finance - freshrap6
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mindblownlabs/mindblown-life

======
Killah911
The Project is pretty awesome, and the guys/gals on the project are hardcore
believers and doers. I just pitched in a little, hope this project and ones
like it gets lots of traction.

